# AMSOIL OE & XL Oils



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've talked a bit about the AMSOIL Signature Series oils on here, which are their flagship top of the line engine oils, but I haven't mentioned the OE and XL oils a whole lot, so I wanted to throw these out there as more affordable options for people who don't wish to extend far past the oil life monitor of their Cruze. These are also appropriate for owners of stock Cruzes, or tuned Cruzes that are not raced or driven hard on a regular basis. Both AMSOIL OE and AMSOIL XL have Molybdenum (extreme pressure protection) and Boron (anti-wear protection) in quantities that exceed similar oils like Mobil 1.

*AMSOIL OE* is your Mobil 1 synthetic equivalent. It is a mostly group 3 synthetic with a NOACK volatily of 10.6% and a TBN of 7.9. Exceeds DEXOS1 specifications and is guaranteed to last the length of the oil life monitor or manufacturer's recommendation for oil change intervals. For pricing and detailed product description, refer to the following link:

AMSOIL SAE 5W-30 OE Synthetic Motor Oil


*AMSOIL XL* is similar to AMSOIL OE but has additional antioxidants and detergents for a guaranteed 10,000 miles of use. AMSOIL XL has a NOACK volatility of 10.5% and a TBN of 9.0. Exceeds DEXOS1 specifications. For pricing and detailed product description, refer to the following link:

AMSOIL SAE 5W-30 XL Extended Life Synthetic Motor Oil


Remember that these prices are suggested retail prices. AMSOIL products can be purchased at dealer/wholesale cost:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/113-titan-synthetics/52401-amsoil-wholesale-cost.html


----------

